# ISO Fried Green Bean Recipe



## MIOguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I had lunch today at the Paseo Grill in Oklahoma City.  The side to my (wonderful) Cuban sandwich was fried green beans.  I had never had them and they were just wonderful. The server told me they got theirs frozen and battered from Sysco (sp?)  Anyone have a recipe that might copy this? Thanks!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2008)

Sysco is the name of a company - a BIG company - not something you "fry" something with.  Try finding a tempura batter and using that.  I've fried green beans in that before - they were great.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 28, 2008)

I like mine in A good beer batter with a touch of tabasco and dill weed


----------



## sattie (Mar 28, 2008)

The fried green beans I remember from my child hood were the ones that my mom made.  I suppose they were canned green beans (yuck!) fried with bacon... and somehow she managed to get that 'fried' look to them.  Maybe she used fresh and I never realized, but I am definately interested in seeing some recipes!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2008)

We first had them at our Favorite Chinese place..Wonderful and boy did the kids love them, they love to dunk them in soy sauce...I started doing them here at home..I just buy a box of tempura mix and then add ice water at home..dip in your beans I have used fresh and thawed and dried off frozen ones..Both work well, the frozen cook a little faster..They are yummy.

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 28, 2008)

MIOguy said:


> I had lunch today at the Paseo Grill in Oklahoma City. The side to my (wonderful) Cuban sandwich was fried green beans. I had never had them and they were just wonderful. The server told me they got theirs frozen and battered from Sysco (sp?) Anyone have a recipe that might copy this? Thanks!!


 
Hi MIOguy. Googled up their menu (hope I found the right one) & noticed they serve their fried green beans w aioli. YUM. Here's an interesting take w beer & lime juice (& a remoulade sauce).

Tulsa World


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL, my husband used to work for Sysco, still has friends there...
maybe I should order up a box!


----------



## MIOguy (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone.  Amy, I can't believe I missed the recipe from the Tulsa World! I read it every day.  Must have forgotten about it.  That remoulade sauce recipe sounds terrific.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 28, 2008)

MIOguy said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. Amy, I can't believe I missed the recipe from the Tulsa World! I read it every day. Must have forgotten about it. That remoulade sauce recipe sounds terrific.


 
I may need to make this myself REAL soon   Like the idea of serving fried green beans as a side for a sammy, rather than the same old fries.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2008)

any batter will work. simplest will be mist with olive oil and roll in seasoned corn meal.  Make a batch of pancake batter but leave out any sweet items and replace with savory. (ie ax the sugar and sprinkle in some garlic powder.)  A beer batter or tempura woul dbe very good too.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 29, 2008)

At our little restaurant we ran for years, when we had green beans as a side dish they were held in an electric skillet along with a little bacon for flavor.  As the day wore on, they would slowly fry, wrinkle up and darken.  That is when they were the best!!  They kind of candied in the bacon fat.  

You can pan fry green beans, just fry them slowly for a long time..  VERY tasty.


----------

